# Pictures of my snakes



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Here they are, havent showed them in a while, thought youd like to see them...

View attachment 93002

This is my snow corn, Its about 4 feet long

View attachment 93004

This is my ball python "ballz" its about 3 feet long. (enjoying a mouse)

View attachment 93005

This is my Red tailed boa maylin, shes about 6.5 feet long

Thanks for looking
AJ


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice snakes! Is your female red tail aggressive at all? I had a male that turned into a little a--hole after he hit 6'. He had regular handlings and was fed outside his tank to condition a handling response in tank. It seemed like a month or two after he hit 6' he just started striking anything that moved in his tank. It got bad enough that I had to use half arm leather gloves to pull him out of the tank. He was hand rasied by me since he was about 9" long. Either way, very nice reptiles!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

thats really weird, she has been one of the most docile snakes ive had, sometimes shes squeeze a little to hard (she doesnt know her own strength) but other then that i've never had her strike at me. She hisses, but its a lot of bark with no bite......hopefully she stays that way. She likes to be out and just chill on my couch, you just gotta let her know your there, touch her when your going to sit down, so she doesnt get spooked. thanks for the reply
AJ


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Those are some great looking shakes! I'm not a big fan of corns, but thats quite a nice one.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice snakes,love the boa


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome snakes... the boa looks great!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice looking snakes


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks a lot for the comments........AJ


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great snakes bro!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet looking snakes, I was holding a 7 footer red tail boa at a lfs store, great snakes


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

sweet snakes.. good luck with them!!
here's my 8ft red tail... grabbing a "snack" upside down!!!!!!

make sure to vote for my snake pic for this months non piranha picture contest!








I also have a slatwater pic in for this month as well... shark picture!!

quick death


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great ball python :nod:


----------

